# Hector Fishing Boats



## andysk

Hi All ...

I am looking for any info on the following vessels :

Hector Gannet
Hector Gull

I know nothing about them other than they have a naming style in line with Hector Whaling (H Hawk, H Heron) - was there a connexion ?

I am researching Hector Whaling, and am interested in anything about these two, owners, beneficial owners, dates, size, type, incidents, pics (slides) etc.

Were there any others in the fleet ?

Any help and assistance will be gratefully received, and out of pocket expenses refunded in some way.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## billmaca

Hector Gannet
Off. No 304294; LO143; 
Call sign;GKBA
Net Ton' 136
Gross " 361
H/P; 1160
Built Appledore 1962
Owners Hector Trawlers Ltd London E.C.3

Hector Gull
Off No 304383; LO148
Call Sign GKLU
Net Ton' 114
Gross 361
H/P 1160
Built Appledore 1962
Owners Hector Trawlers Ltd London E,C.3
from Olsen's 1966

Slainte Billy


----------



## Clem

Hi, I have this on a Hector Gull, plus a photo of a Hector Gannet.

Vessel Name:HECTOR GULL 
Vessel Type:Trawler 
Built:1962

All the best

Clem

Attatched photo courtesy of Mervyn Blowers: http://www.images-of-ships.me.uk/


----------



## andysk

Gents, many thanks for the swift responses. Are they still around, if not does anybody know what happened to them ?

Also, were there only 2 in the fleet ?

Thanks for the pic Clem, do you know where/when it was taken ?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Clem

Sorry Andy, the picture was on my disc, don't know the source. She's not much of a fishing vessel I'm afraid.

<Edit: photo in post #3 courtesy of Mervyn Blowers: http://www.images-of-ships.me.uk/ >

Clem


----------



## andysk

That's OK Clem, thanks anyway.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## billmaca

They're not listed in the 1988 Olsen's book Andy, could have had there names changed though ,quite a common thing for boats with company type names sold out of the company.


Slainte Billy


----------



## baileysan

*Hector Gannet*

Involved in rig accident 1968 and sank off Lowestoft. Three men lost, Skipper/Mate(my father in law) engineer and cook.

Crew were all ex fishermen and from North Shields. Gannet had been converted to offshore supply vessel, one of the first.

She went alongside rig (which had a blow out) in heavy weather and lifted onto one of the legs, when she came off underwater damage caused her to turn turtle and sink.

Gannet was Owned(or operated?) by Offshore Marine(part of P&O( at the time. Rig was owned by Philips Pet. Houston.

Subsequent inquiry and claims was a long painfull operation.

Unfortunately I do not have any photos.

Hope thats of some help.


----------



## Gavin Gait

They're not listed in the 1982 Olsen's either so they must have been renamed or sold out of fishing before then i'd guess.

Davie Tait


----------



## martin johns

Andy, I have an Fishing News article from 1962 showing Hector Gannet when built by P.K.Harris Ltd. of Appledore. If you PM me your e-mail address I can scan the article & send it to you as a PDF file.


----------



## andysk

Hi All ..

Thanks for the responses to my query, all the info received is most useful and interesting, and is much appreciated.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Steve Farrow

Hi Andy,
I have just posted two photo's in the gallery. The Hector Gull on the North Wall in Grimsby (early 1960's) and the Hector Gannet. I believe these two were the first to experiment with the stern trawl out of GY.
Steve


----------



## Clem

Hi Andy, and to Baileysan.

I came across this article about the loss of the Hector Gannet.

*The Loss of Hector Gannet (15th November 1968)*

At 9.36 a.m. the drilling rig Hewett A sent out the following message to Humber Radio: “Our standby boat Hector Gannet has capsized in position lat. 52 59 58.4 N long. 1 50 51.9 B. and is lying on her starboard side. Motor trawler Boston Hornet is alongside and preparing to take off survivors. We ourselves are in trouble, have gas blow-out and are preparing to abandon rig.”

At 9.53 a.m. another report to Humber Radio read: “Hector Gannet has now sunk. Boston Hornet is picking up survivors and six life rafts in vicinity. We are abandoning platform: closing down.”

The standby vessel Hector Gannet had capsized after hitting the drilling rig and becoming holed, during an emergency evacuation of the rig after a gas blow out, 19 miles from Cromer. Men from the rig had scrambled down rope ladders onto the Hector Gannet and then the vessel hit the rig.

The vessel was quickly moved away from the rig but during the manoeuvre she capsized. Men from the rig had lifejackets on and were thrown into the sea together with some of the crew of the standby vessel. Most managed to climb on the hull of the Hector Gannet which was lying on its side in the Force 8gale. The former trawler Boston Hornet which was on standby duty about two miles away at another rig, rushed to the scene after being replaced by another vessel on its own standby position.


As the Boston Hornet approached the Hector Gannet the survivors could be seen clinging to part of the hull which was out of the water. The Boston Hornet under Skipper Jack Soanes picked up five survivors from the Hector Gannet and eleven of the crew of the drilling rig, plus the body of one of Hector Gannet’s crew. From the crew of the Hector Gannet, two bodies were eventually recovered and another man was reported as missing. Shortly after the rescue by the Boston Hornet, the Hector Gannet sank.

Helicopters quickly arrived from Bristow’s base at Gt.Yarmouth to take off the remaining men from the Hewett A. A few of the survivors were winched off the Boston Hornet by an R.A.F. rescue helicopter from R.A.F. Coltishall, and taken to the nearby Arpet rig. There they were transferred to another helicopter and taken to Gt.Yarmouth. The remainder of the survivors were landed by the Boston Hornet at Gt.Yarmouth. 

In the days following the rescue, tremendous praise for the action, response and excellent seamanship of Skipper Jack Soanes and the crew of the Boston Hornet was received at the offices of Boston Deep Sea Fisheries at Lowestoft. 

Lowestoft manager, Mr. P. Catchpole revealed that all the crew of the Boston Hornet had sustained injuries during the rescue, mainly cuts and bruises, received when leaning over the side of the vessel to pick men out of the water, while it was buffeted around in the heavy seas. Some of the praise received was from Phillips Petroleum Exploration (U.K.) owners of the Hewett A, who expressed “Sincere appreciation of the work of the skipper and crew of the Boston Hornet.” They described the Boston Hornet’s work as “An outstanding job in 35 knot winds and 14-16 foot seas.” From Clifford Gilfield Services who were agents for the rig, came “Admiration for the way the operation was carried out.” For the mate of the Boston Hornet, Mr. Frank Hugman the operation was almost a repeat run of the famous Granby Queen rescue in 1961 when he
was the skipper of that vessel.

R.I.P the lost crew members of Hector Gannet

Regards

Clem


----------



## andysk

Hi Clem, Steve ...

I've just been catching up on some bits & pieces, and just realised you'd posted messages that I had missed !

My apologies for not responding sooner, but thanks for the pics Steve, and for the article Clem (do you know it's origin ?) It rounds out the history, and reinforces the dangers out there in the North Sea in the winter. What a set of skillfull guys.

Let's remember them.

Thanks again ...

Cheers

Andy


----------



## KEMO

Hi Andy,
go to www.milfordtrawlers.org.uk and click on 

'Trawlers registered in other ports' and you will find them there.

Keith.


----------



## sandman

Andy 
The hector gull was sold to the RMAS and was renamed Dolwen and used as an Range safety vessel at aberporth wales in 71.


----------



## csoanes

Clem, thanks. I just came across this article on a google search while looking for Information about the Boston Hornet. Jack Soanes was my Grandfather. Does anyone have any more information about this incident?


----------



## Fishy

Hey, im also looking for more info on the Boston Hornet. I know it is currently in Ireland, Mayo, and cant seem to find much more information on it. Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mixerD1

Fishy said:


> Hey, im also looking for more info on the Boston Hornet. I know it is currently in Ireland, Mayo, and cant seem to find much more information on it. Any info would be greatly appreciated


How's it going Fishy? Boston Hornet is currently in Killybegs in Donegal is running well and owned by a friend of mine from Mayo who might be selling it soon to another Mayo man for humanitarian work to Gaza via Cyprus. I was on it myself yesterday and enloyed being on it..and with her good karma from that rescue in 1968 I'm hoping it is the boat we go to Cyprus on. All the best. Sorry about the late reply..I only discovered "Ships Nostalgia" this morning.


----------



## Cisco

In answer to the original question I believe they were owned by Hector Whaling/B & C. I recall seeing some B&C publication in the early 60s that listed them as such... maybe HWs last try to diversify out of whaling. They also had one last gasp with Hector Halcyon which was a bulkie ordered by them but which was sold on the stocks to Court Line.
Cheers
Frank


----------



## BillH

Cisco said:


> In answer to the original question I believe they were owned by Hector Whaling/B & C. I recall seeing some B&C publication in the early 60s that listed them as such... maybe HWs last try to diversify out of whaling. They also had one last gasp with Hector Halcyon which was a bulkie ordered by them but which was sold on the stocks to Court Line.
> Cheers
> Frank


Hope the following helps clarify

Hector Tankers Ltd.
Incorporated on 10 November 1948 – Company Reg. No. 461012

Share capital £50,000 in £1 shares.

28 June 1961 Company acquired (together with Hector Whaling) by Cayzer, Irvine & Company Ltd

13 July 1961 restyled as Hector Trawlers Ltd. London

21 December 1982 special resolution was passed to rename company

6 January 1983 was registered at Companies House as Scottish Shire Line Ltd. 

20 March 1984 restyled as Houston Line Ltd. 

6 October 1994 company dissolved.


HECTOR GANNET (1962 - 1968) Stern Trawler.
O.N. 304294. 361g. 136n. 0d. 125’ 1” x 29’ 11” x .
6-cyl. 4 SCSA (12” x 15”) oil engine made by National Gas & Combustion Engine Company, Ashton under Lyne, geared to a controllable pitch propeller. 1,160 BHP.
3.5.1962: Launched by P. K. Harris & Sons Ltd., Appledore (Yard No. 528) for Hector Trawlers Ltd., (W. H. Kerr (Ship Chandlers) Ltd, managers), London. 
7.1962: Completed. 
1968: Sold to Offshore Marine Ltd., London. 
15.11.1968: Whilst standing by an oil rig in distress following a “blow-out” struck the rig, capsized and sank in a position 53.00N., 1.51E., in the North Sea. Three lives were lost.

HECTOR GULL (1962 - 1968) Stern Trawler.
O.N. 304383. 361g. 114n. 0d. 125’ 1” x 29’ 11” x .
6-cyl. 4 SCSA (12” x 15”) oil engine made by Mirrlees National Ltd, Ashton under Lyne, geared to a controllable pitch propeller. 1,160 BHP.
9.3.1962: Launched by P. K. Harris & Sons Ltd., Appledore (Yard No. 527) for Hector Trawlers Ltd., (W. H. Kerr (Ship Chandlers) Ltd, managers), London. 
12.1962: Completed. 
6.1.1964: Mortgaged to the White Fish Authority, Lincoln’s Inn Chambers, 2/3 Cursiter Street, London. EC4. 
18.1.1967: Mortgaged repaid. 
1968: Converted to a buoy ship and sold to Seapool Ltd. 
1971: Sold to the Secretary of State for Defence, London (same manager), and renamed DOLWEN. 
1979: Removed from management. 
1980: Owners restyled as Government of The United Kingdom (Secretary of State for Defence).
1991: Sold to Mira Towage Ltd., Malta. 
1996: Sold to unspecified Honduras flag operators. 
6.1996: Foundered.


----------



## csoanes

mixerD1 said:


> How's it going Fishy? Boston Hornet is currently in Killybegs in Donegal is running well and owned by a friend of mine from Mayo who might be selling it soon to another Mayo man for humanitarian work to Gaza via Cyprus.


Wow! I'd love to have any more info you have on the Hornet - did she go to cyprus? My grandad was the Skipper during the incident with the Hector Gannet - I my dad has a 20"x30" painting based on a picture taken at the time, showing the Gannet on it's side. I'd love to keep track of her whereabouts.


----------



## Nick Balls

The photo you mention was taken from an air sea rescue helicopter and was shown in the EDP (Eastern daily Paper) on 18/11/68 It shows the Garnet on her side with the Hornet in the distance. I would imagine that the paper will still have a record of that paper. I have never seen it reproduced , but it is still a shocking picture to this very day and is well remembered by many in Norfolk.


----------



## jonnyingram

My friend Joe Tulloch from Bressay was crew on the Gannet and left before this trip,He had moved from Shetland to Shields a few years before.


----------



## csoanes

Nick Balls said:


> The photo you mention was taken from an air sea rescue helicopter and was shown in the EDP (Eastern daily Paper) on 18/11/68 It shows the Garnet on her side with the Hornet in the distance. I would imagine that the paper will still have a record of that paper. I have never seen it reproduced , but it is still a shocking picture to this very day and is well remembered by many in Norfolk.


There's also a passage about the incident, including the photograph, in the book "East Coast Shipwrecks", by C.R. Temple. Sadly it's out of print, but amazon has a few secondhand ones showing up.

I'm off to see Dad in a couple of weeks - I'll try and get a photo of the painting.


----------



## Blackeye

*Quite a shock*



csoanes said:


> Clem, thanks. I just came across this article on a google search while looking for Information about the Boston Hornet. Jack Soanes was my Grandfather. Does anyone have any more information about this incident?


csoanes.................I've just read your entry regarding the Boston Hornet and what a shock............. THE Jack Soanes who was skipper at the time of the incident was my father!..... that would make you my son


----------



## Kconnery

Jack 'black eye' soanes was my grandfather too. Any more info on this. I have been to the national fishing heritage museum in grimsby today and this has led me to look for more info on jack.


----------

